# Stock Market today???



## RealDave (Dec 6, 2018)

When the markets open today, will the slide continue?  If it does, this could be the start of an economic disaster.  I am nervous about it.  Overseas markets had wild swings.  Will the NYSE?

Republicans  in Congress are really sweating this.  

Trump's running up the debt because he thinks he will be out of office when those chickens come to roost.  

A another 800 point drop will swing more Senators to the Impeachment train or to start passing legislation to quell the Trump disaster.  Like  a bill to end Trump's tariffs.  A silent Senate will become a Democrat Senate when the Democrat candidate wins in a land slide in 2020 with huge coattails.

Today might be that turning point.


----------



## Lesh (Dec 6, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Trump's running up the debt because he thinks he will be out of office when those chickens come to roost.



He actually said that


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 6, 2018)

https://seekingalpha.com/article/4226589-steep-stock-market-sell-make-sense

When the market drops BUY BUY BUY


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 6, 2018)

They worried as hell about the democrats taking over the house and fucking shit up again.




.


----------



## Erinwltr (Dec 6, 2018)

Yeah, the market news this morning was predicting triple digit losses based on futures.  I don't know who would want to be POTUS in 2020 with this possible impending economic disaster.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 6, 2018)

I love all the doom and gloom pinned on daily market fluctuations.

You would think these people bought a million dollars worth of stocks last week with plans to sell them for a huge profit in a few days

The stock market is a long term strategy that since its inception has been the best tool the average guy has for long term methodical investing


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 6, 2018)

Many of us will still be hoping for the best.


----------



## Erinwltr (Dec 6, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> https://seekingalpha.com/article/4226589-steep-stock-market-sell-make-sense
> 
> When the market drops BUY BUY BUY


I liquidated a few months back.  I'm ready!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 6, 2018)

Oh, it's going to slowly slide down for a while. 

A) It has been artificially inflated due to pent-up non-investing because of Obama. When Trump won, years of non-investing broke free.

B) Democrats won the House, which lessens confidence for the future

C) Tariffs will shake things up some


----------



## Lesh (Dec 6, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> I love all the doom and gloom pinned on daily market fluctuations.
> 
> You would think these people bought a million dollars worth of stocks last week with plans to sell them for a huge profit in a few days
> 
> The stock market is a long term strategy that since its inception has been the best tool the average guy has for long term methodical investing


Daily?

Unfortunately the losses over the last 6 months have wiped out the yearly gain


----------



## Lesh (Dec 6, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > https://seekingalpha.com/article/4226589-steep-stock-market-sell-make-sense
> ...


Unfortunately people with 401Ks don't liquidate.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 6, 2018)

By far the two things we're watching most closely is the Fed's attitude towards more interest rate increases and the tariff talks with China.

Canada arrested an important Chinese CFO and it looks like they're extraditing her here.  That pissed off the Chinese and futures went drama queen.

And that's where we are.
.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 6, 2018)

Lesh said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I love all the doom and gloom pinned on daily market fluctuations.
> ...



so what?

Stocks are on sale now

I will keep buying stocks as as art of my long term strategy and the stocks I buy now will be worth that much more in the future.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 6, 2018)

Lesh said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


You can go to cash or a stable value fund in a 401K whenever you want.
.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 6, 2018)

Lesh said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


No you ride out the ups and downs and keep investing


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 6, 2018)

RealDave said:


> When the markets open today, will the slide continue?  If it does, this could be the start of an economic disaster.  I am nervous about it.  Overseas markets had wild swings.  Will the NYSE?
> 
> Republicans  in Congress are really sweating this.
> 
> ...



It's true, every time the market drops over 6%, a President gets impeached...…...


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 6, 2018)

RealDave said:


> When the markets open today, will the slide continue?  If it does, this could be the start of an economic disaster.  I am nervous about it.  Overseas markets had wild swings.  Will the NYSE?
> 
> Republicans  in Congress are really sweating this.
> 
> ...




I know you libs are hoping for economic collapse, to punish America for electing a reprobate like Trump.

But the President won't be blamed regardless.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 6, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Oh, it's going to slowly slide down for a while.
> 
> A) It has been artificially inflated due to pent-up non-investing because of Obama. When Trump won, years of non-investing broke free.
> 
> ...



Funny as hell you put tariffs last even though the markets are in the red since Trump issued his first tariffs.  And the market boomed for a couple days after it was announced US and China had some sort of trade plan worked out and then crashed again the day Trump tweeted he is the tariff man...

But tariffs only shake things up “some”!!!!!

Partisan blindness at it finest  


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 6, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, it's going to slowly slide down for a while.
> ...


Tariffs are always bad but buy now and when the tariffs end you'll be glad you did


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 6, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...


Yep.  Basic stuff.  Trying to time markets is folly.  Just keep going.
.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 6, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


The Power of Dollar Cost Averaging -Action Economics


----------



## Lesh (Dec 6, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...


And lock in losses.

The Market sucks


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 6, 2018)

Lesh said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Only if you're too stupid to learn about it


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 6, 2018)

Lesh said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Then stay out of it.  It's not a requirement.
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 6, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


I show something like that to clients and it often opens their eyes.  They'll smile and say "well, at least I'm buying low!", and that's when I know they've got it.
.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 6, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Too soon to buy more, there is more dropping to be had 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## RealDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> I love all the doom and gloom pinned on daily market fluctuations.
> 
> You would think these people bought a million dollars worth of stocks last week with plans to sell them for a huge profit in a few days
> 
> The stock market is a long term strategy that since its inception has been the best tool the average guy has for long term methodical investing


 Maybe.  Maybe not.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 6, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



Don't time the market


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 6, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I love all the doom and gloom pinned on daily market fluctuations.
> ...



No maybes about it.

What other place can the average Joe invest a couple hundred a month for 40 years and get better returns


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 6, 2018)

Lesh said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's running up the debt because he thinks he will be out of office when those chickens come to roost.
> ...


Yeah, everything was going along fine, stock market was up 8K since President Trump assumed the office, but wham, Democrats take the house, control the pursestrings and damned if the stock market tanks just like it did for George Bush when Congress was taken by Nancy Pelosi's group back in 2006.  You would figure that people would know history , but alas, too many dumbasses are coming out of public indoctrination schools.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 6, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Just Remember Dont Panic.  Too many people sell off their stocks, as it is going down, and dont hold for the recovery.  In 2007 Chipotle went from $155 a share to $55 a share, I bought in at that price and road it to $400 a share.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 6, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> I love all the doom and gloom pinned on daily market fluctuations.
> 
> You would think these people bought a million dollars worth of stocks last week with plans to sell them for a huge profit in a few days
> 
> The stock market is a long term strategy that since its inception has been the best tool the average guy has for long term methodical investing


"Daily market fluctuations" are not 6-7-800 points.


----------



## DOTR (Dec 6, 2018)

RealDave said:


> When the markets open today, will the slide continue?  If it does, this could be the start of an economic disaster.  I am nervous about it.  Overseas markets had wild swings.  Will the NYSE?
> 
> Republicans  in Congress are really sweating this.
> 
> ...



 are you “worried@ about it or hoping like hell it happens?

  And no a stock market decline won’t start an “economic disaster”. Sorry.


----------



## DOTR (Dec 6, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I love all the doom and gloom pinned on daily market fluctuations.
> ...



  During times of high volatility it is. 
Eat cat food.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 6, 2018)

People are beginning to talk about the "R" word again.  I haven't personally got any money in the stock market, but a recession affects us all, and recessions seem to be somehow tied to the stock market.   Businesses go belly up.  People lose jobs.  Things go down from there.   It better not happen.  We JUST got out of the last one.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 6, 2018)

DOTR said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


No, it's not.

And what does "eat cat food" even mean?


----------



## DOTR (Dec 6, 2018)

I’m posting a very good article here. For liberals, socialists and government dependents please ignore and carry on catcalling people who invest. 
   For normal people remember an adage as old as the Fed itself. “Don’t fight the Fed”

Learn Why You Shouldn't 'Fight the Fed'


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 6, 2018)

RealDave said:


> When the markets open today, will the slide continue?  If it does, this could be the start of an economic disaster.  I am nervous about it.  Overseas markets had wild swings.  Will the NYSE?
> 
> Republicans  in Congress are really sweating this.
> 
> ...


Everyone knows Democrats have taken over the purse strings, so the panic will continue.


----------



## DOTR (Dec 6, 2018)

And I’ll repeat what I said before ...yes the Fed is hammering us with aggressive rate increases and the stock market will feel it. But it has to be done. Years of ZIRP and QE have severely damaged market feedback mechanisms. 
    The Fed did it. Now it has to undo it. And it will be like a heroin addict going cold turkey.


----------



## my2¢ (Dec 6, 2018)

I don't blame Trump's comment on the debt for the market's fall, I see it as about his comment on pulling out of NAFTA.

Trump is about to play a dangerous game of chicken with Democrats to try to ram through his trade deal with Mexico and Canada

I think Trump shot himself in the foot on this one.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Dec 6, 2018)

RealDave said:


> When the markets open today, will the slide continue?  If it does, this could be the start of an economic disaster.  I am nervous about it.  Overseas markets had wild swings.  Will the NYSE?
> 
> Republicans  in Congress are really sweating this.
> 
> ...



The stock market has benefitted from QE and ZIRP policy from the Fed for the last half dozen years. Now that we have QT and the Fed is trying to normalize rates, money is flowing out of the market. We have had a 10 plus year bull market. Now we have an overdue bear market. All of this has little to do with politics. And Republican Senators are not going to convict Trump DumbDave. Find something else to have a wet dream about.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 6, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I have a main portfolio that holds steady and is for long term retirement use.  

Anything else is just for fun and the chance for some quick gains.  Timing the market is what it is all about.

If I am wrong and it goes up, then nothing lost.




Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Dec 6, 2018)

DOTR said:


> And I’ll repeat what I said before ...yes the Fed is hammering us with aggressive rate increases and the stock market will feel it. But it has to be done. Years of ZIRP and QE have severely damaged market feedback mechanisms.
> The Fed did it. Now it has to undo it. And it will be like a heroin addict going cold turkey.



Thank you for being the only other sane voice here. It seems all the other posters have no idea the effect that cheap rates and billions of dollars of money printing will have on the stock market. Now that the Fed is pulling $50 billion out of the economy every month while tightening interest rates the market as well as the economy will suffer.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Dec 6, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...



That strategy is great if you have the time. What if you are a 70 year old in retirement? Then you don’t have the luxury of taking a 50% hit to your portfolio.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Dec 6, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



You keep saying you are buying these drops. Why don’t you share with us what you’re buying?


----------



## Maxdeath (Dec 6, 2018)

Lesh said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's running up the debt because he thinks he will be out of office when those chickens come to roost.
> ...


He is correct. Let's go back as far as FDR. He had four terms in office. How much of his debt did he pay down?
The only president to come close to balancing a budget was Clinton and how much was really paid down?
44 paid down how much?

Even if we paid no more government wages, no more social programs, no more military, stopped all government payments and paid every cent collected in taxes for the next six years we would not pay off our debt. 
Since it is easy to talk about reducing debt but not so easy to actually accomplish we are going to eventually flounder in our debt. Even if Trump was elected to two terms he would be long out of office before we are completely screwed by our love of debt.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Dec 6, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > When the markets open today, will the slide continue?  If it does, this could be the start of an economic disaster.  I am nervous about it.  Overseas markets had wild swings.  Will the NYSE?
> ...



Sorry, the president always gets blamed for the economy whether or not he had anything to do with it. If he hadn’t just died, you could ask Bush 41.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 6, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



I buy what I always buy

Growth and sector indexed Etfs and mutual funds

I don't buy individual stocks


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 6, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




Bush 41 got blamed for raising taxes in spite of his sacred vow to the American people.  

He foolishly thought that his liberal friends would stand behind him after his massive tax increase that they egged him on and got him to give his imprimatur to.   Instead they stabbed him in the back.

BTW, nothing wrong with the Economy, just a blip in the stock market this week.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Dec 6, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


 Can you give some specifics. What ETFs are you buying, mutual funds?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 6, 2018)

my2¢ said:


> I don't blame Trump's comment on the debt for the market's fall, I see it as about his comment on pulling out of NAFTA.
> 
> Trump is about to play a dangerous game of chicken with Democrats to try to ram through his trade deal with Mexico and Canada
> 
> I think Trump shot himself in the foot on this one.


Of course the Democrats have nothing to do with it at all?


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Dec 6, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



I think we have a better than 50% chance to have a recession before the 2020 election. Have you seen the bond market, do you know what an inverted yield curve typically portends?

NEW YORK (Reuters) - Part of the U.S. Treasury yield curve “inverted” this week, setting off debate over whether it is delivering a classic signal of oncoming recession or it has just developed a short-term kink that can be explained away by technical reasons. 

Whatever the reason, investors and economists ignore this message from the bond market at their peril: yield curve inversions - when shorter-dated securities yield more than longer maturities - have preceded every U.S. recession in recent memory by anywhere from 15 months to around two years. 

One part of the U.S. yield curve just inverted; what does that mean? | Reuters


----------



## DOTR (Dec 6, 2018)

OldLady said:


> People are beginning to talk about the "R" word again.  I haven't personally got any money in the stock market, but a recession affects us all, and recessions seem to be somehow tied to the stock market.   Businesses go belly up.  People lose jobs.  Things go down from there.   It better not happen.  We JUST got out of the last one.




  It *WILL* happen. Recessions are a part of normal business cycles. Count on this one thing if nothing else...there is always another recession on the horizon. And another bear market. And behind them another bull market and economic boom.
   This can’t be overemphasized.
   Yes the last one was a pathetic recovery. That’s because statists like Bush and Obama and Yellen tried to mitigate it. In the end we had the poorest economic recovery in history.

   I posted a short article higher up in the thread that does a good job of explaining  stock market changes and the relation between market indexes and business cycles.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 6, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Why?  If you have income generated from Dividends who cares what the hit on the portfolio is.  As long as they continue to pay, take some of that dividend and buy more stock when it gets lower.  That is cost averaging in a nutshell.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 6, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


If you're 70 years old you should not have the bulk of your savings in equities.

The game changes in retirement from growth to preservation and hedging inflation which is why it is so important to start saving when you are young


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 6, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


So Warren Buffet who has plenty of equities is wrong?

Berkshire Hathaway Portfolio Tracker


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Dec 6, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



If your entire portfolio is made up of dividend paying stocks, but when your retired you are using those dividends as income, not growth.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 6, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



You do know that's not his own money don't you?

That's his investment company's portfolio

and when you have as much money as Buffett you can do whatever the fuck you want.

I'm taking a wild guess and saying you're not even close


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 6, 2018)

bear513 said:


> They worried as hell about the democrats taking over the house and fucking shit up again.
> 
> .


Yeah, when it’s good it is because of Trump, When it’s bad it’s because of the Dems. Can you be any more predictable?!


----------



## my2¢ (Dec 6, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> > I don't blame Trump's comment on the debt for the market's fall, I see it as about his comment on pulling out of NAFTA.
> ...



I see the market swings that took place this summer in reaction to NAFTA negotiation status as the strongest indication to what's happening with the market these days.  My alternative guess would the bond market yield curve that on Monday inverted for the first time in a decade.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 6, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


No, I use some of the dividend income for spending, and use some of it for reinvestments, that is called continual growth.  Just because I want to leave a fortune to my kids, doesn't make me a bad guy, like some libtards think, except for those like the Kennedy's and Buffets.


----------



## RealDave (Dec 6, 2018)

DOTR said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > People are beginning to talk about the "R" word again.  I haven't personally got any money in the stock market, but a recession affects us all, and recessions seem to be somehow tied to the stock market.   Businesses go belly up.  People lose jobs.  Things go down from there.   It better not happen.  We JUST got out of the last one.
> ...


 Worst recessions in 80 years should have the worst recovery in 80 years. Right?


----------



## RealDave (Dec 6, 2018)

And the slide continues.  When will it stop?


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 6, 2018)

I always get a good chuckle from anyone who believes they can place a value on a share of a huge corporation.


----------



## BlackFlag (Dec 6, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > When the markets open today, will the slide continue?  If it does, this could be the start of an economic disaster.  I am nervous about it.  Overseas markets had wild swings.  Will the NYSE?
> ...


Had an economic collapse taken Hitler from power before the war, I’m sure Germany would have taken that deal in hidsight


----------



## DOTR (Dec 6, 2018)

RealDave said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



  Absolutely not. They should have the steeper recoveries. Government interference can extend them however. 

See: Japan

  It is a law as immutable as the laws of thermodynamics. Misallocations have to be corrected. Trying to moderate corrections will, quite obviously, make them shallower but longer. 

   You will pay the piper in all cases.


----------



## Erinwltr (Dec 6, 2018)

RealDave said:


> And the slide continues.  When will it stop?


Already lopped off 600 points and "selling accelerates."  I forget, when do those exchange trading curbs kick in?


----------



## Lesh (Dec 6, 2018)

DOTR said:


> Absolutely not. They should have the steeper recoveries



Steeper? Probably. Longer...definitely


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 6, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


  Tariffs are always some bad. They are what they are. They are shared pain. Many on here were saying we hold all the cards, tariffs are the best thing since sliced bread. They always cause short term pain. They are a form of war fare. There is always mutual loss at war. The we hold all the cards attitude that Americans have is juvenile and dangerous. The fact is China has manipulated currency and stolen intellectual property for a good many years l. This is fact! Some thing had to be done at some point. The question is when and what. The timing and implementation of these tariffs were like a bull in a china shop. You do not place tariffs on the whole world at once. Before placing tariffs you consider the effects and make deals with other countries to buy the effected product tariff free there by punishing the offending country and insulating your own. These tariffs were thrown about in a blind rage. As far as your advise to buy now. Bad advise. Wait the slide will continue for a large amount of reasons. Buy in a year or two when the real deals are there. For now buy rare medal. Ditch real estate and financial stocks. There will be deals out there but research them. I like to follow what other successful investors are doing. Look up the people that shorted the real estate market and do what they do. If you can find some one in real estate that orders RMV's. When the ordering of RMV faces an uptick you know the market is going to tank. Start selling at that point. Park your money and get ready to buy a shit load of real estate when it is at or near down slope limit.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 6, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


I am so sick of the saying "a bull in a china shop". that is such a wrong analogy. Say more like "radical liberals burning down a city".  That is more like it...Bulls treat things much better than a dumbass liberal.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 6, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


and tomorrow the DOW could be up 700 points as a lot of investors will see a buying opportunity.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2018)

any nice girls want to "cover me" as i learn to "short sell"?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 6, 2018)

RealDave said:


> And the slide continues.  When will it stop?


The market runs on emotion

If all you people would stop being emotional knee jerk reactionaries we'd see a lot less fluctuation in the market

I mean really do you think a company that was worth 1000 a share yesterday is worth half that today?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 6, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > They worried as hell about the democrats taking over the house and fucking shit up again.
> ...




Uhm use your brains..


Only in lefty land do they think holding someone back will make them win a race


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 6, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > And the slide continues.  When will it stop?
> ...


In short yes. Any one wanna buy some Sears stock? How long has Sears been around? Companies implode we have many examples of this over time.How about starting a Bias Ply Tire company. I have some Central Soya stock certificates if you would like to have some. They use to be one of the largest commodoties trader in the world. Poof gone over night. Enron any one?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2018)

...how about straddling options, for "insurance"?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 6, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Sears didn't implode overnight

it was a long time coming


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 6, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


No not an over night implosion. The point of Sears was to point out even longevity is not safe. What is older other than maybe the Hudson Bay Corp. ?


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 6, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Of course over regulation stalls growth I’m not debating that. But your making connections that aren’t there and ignoring reality. Take off your partisan blinders


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2018)

Trade wars are not capitalism.  

Why is the right wing against subsidies?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 6, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




Really mad Maxine in charge of old Barney Frank's job won't freak people out?


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 6, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Figure out what Puilson is doing and copy him. Fucker read though several hundred thousand mortgages and thier entire underwrting file before shorting the real estate market. Wanna talk due diligence! That type of fortitude does not go away. Let him do the work and copy.


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 6, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


She’s a mouthpiece who I certainly don’t support being in charge of anything. But that that speculation isn’t the cause of the stock market crashing.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 6, 2018)

Bears make money.
Bulls make money.
Pigs get slaughtered.

It really IS that simple.
Look at how high stocks soared for no good reason.
Watch how fast the pigs will try to get  out of the mud they shat in.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 6, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




Wait a second



You do know it's all based on speculation?




They are freaking the hell out ..I was just reading it.


.


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 6, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


How’s the market doing for the entire year?

Yes it’s based on speculation. Trump campaigned on a bunch of hot air and consumer confidence jumped as did the market. Now reality is hitting and those who were hypnotized are waking up.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2018)

Junk bonds not junk laws!

Who cares how much money the rich make, if the Poor don't have to suffer for it.

An unemployment compensation fund could be initially created with junk bonds and attractive interest rates.

A general tax on employers could be established instead of the inefficiency of our current regime.

We could be improving the efficiency of our economy and lowering our tax burden at the same time.

FDIC cooperation could render this a safe investment with potentially attractive rates.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 6, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




Wait he backed up his hot air by trashing the Obama's EPA...

.


----------



## Pilot1 (Dec 6, 2018)

It goes up.  It goes down.  Just like Climate Change, a few days, doesn't tell the tale.  People will look at this as a buying opportunity as the long term prospects for the economy are excellent.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 6, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Junk bonds not junk laws!
> 
> Who cares how much money the rich make, if the Poor don't have to suffer for it.
> 
> ...




You really need to get that dildo out of your mouth and speak normally Jake.


.


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 6, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Good for him


----------



## Maxdeath (Dec 6, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > They worried as hell about the democrats taking over the house and fucking shit up again.
> ...


You mean like when it was good 44 and Dems were saying it was 44 economy. When there was talk of a trade war it started to become Trumps and now that the stock market has slid it is all Trumps economy?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 6, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




So you agree to let horse run you let it run?

It's kind of basic anything..




.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Dec 6, 2018)

RealDave said:


> When the markets open today, will the slide continue?  If it does, this could be the start of an economic disaster.  I am nervous about it.  Overseas markets had wild swings.  Will the NYSE?
> 
> Republicans  in Congress are really sweating this.
> 
> ...


/——/ Whoa, I thought this was Obama’s stock market? Now it’s Trumps?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2018)

bear513 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Junk bonds not junk laws!
> ...


economically clueless and economically Causeless; but have the affirmative action of the franchise anyway.  how right wing of you.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2018)

Maxdeath said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


who's trade war is it?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


gibberish.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Dec 6, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


/----/ China's. They have been hosing us for decades thanks to weak US leadership who decided to kick the can down the road.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 6, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




A fucking negro talking gibberish is gibberish?




Suck some more dolly parton milk ..

.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 6, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




Gibberish is the eyes of gibberish?


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 6, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




To destroy a bullshiter you must understand a bullshiter



No?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 6, 2018)

bear513 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




You do disappointed me when you run away ..

Why do you run?


----------



## edward37 (Dec 6, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > When the markets open today, will the slide continue?  If it does, this could be the start of an economic disaster.  I am nervous about it.  Overseas markets had wild swings.  Will the NYSE?
> ...


It was the pos trumps on the way up  now where is he on the way down?


----------



## Tax Man (Dec 6, 2018)

-342 now


----------



## Tax Man (Dec 6, 2018)

bear513 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Who is the ugly broad in your avatar? Skanky looking thing.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 6, 2018)

Tax Man said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...




You mad you can't get it up old man?


Hilarious..


----------



## Tax Man (Dec 6, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Is she a whore or not?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 6, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


What some people dont do is research on the company they want to invest in.  They just assume that all things will be hunky dory because like Sears they have been around for a long while, but haven't bothered to move up with the technical stuff that can keep them in competition.  So like K-Mart and J.C. Penny soon the dinosaurs end up extinct.
JC Penny Is On Its Way To Obsolescence Now That Their Capable CEO Is Off To Lowes -


> JC Penny and Sears are dinosaurs in a retail environment that has no room for dinosaurs. Today’s retail environment isn’t your grandmother’s way to buy merchandise. Granny had to go to a JC Penny to buy a new dress or to find the right sofa for that remodeled basement that took years to finish. Today’s retail environment is a virtual extravaganza where one click of a mouse can deliver almost every item under the sun to your doorstep.


 This takes work of course and too many people of today are too lazy to spend the time learning how to invest.  So they do mutual funds and let someone else make them 2 to 7 percent returns and the managers make the rest.  I have shown many of my friends what to look for in stocks, they are doing quite well, in any market...


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Maxdeath said:
> ...


Abolish trade wars not subsidies.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2018)

Junk bonds not junk laws!


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 6, 2018)

Maxdeath said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


First off the economy is a much larger beast than one man can tame, even POTUS. That said there is some responsibility as the leader of the country so it’s fair to judge certain elements. Each president is working under the old presidents budget for their first year, however they also effect things based on policies they institute and promises they make. 

Are saying Trump is not responsible for the trade war with China?


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 6, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Sure you let the horse run. But,do you let it run in the wild or do you build a fence? Do you ride it bareback or do you use a saddle? Do you teach and train it or do you let it do as it pleases?

We can play with these analogies all day but we both know it’s not an all or nothing thing, so let’s stop with the games


----------



## edward37 (Dec 6, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...


DOW BIG comeback


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 6, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...


And the next thing that makes a giant a dinosour is right around the corner. It takes a great deal of work to keep up on all the things that can effect an investment. For things like shorting the real estate market it took more work than one person can do. It took thousands upon thousands of man hours. Due dilligence is the key.


----------



## Maxdeath (Dec 6, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


We could have just continued with things the way they were with China stealing intellectual property, high tariffs on our goods, and companies moving because of cheap labor and no real environmental costs. 

Funny that everyone including 44 was calling it his economy. But suddenly they want to yell Trump. If we had continued with all the same tariffs and the economy had continued everyone would still be yelling it was 44 and had nothing to do with Trump. 

There are things that any POTUS can do that affects an economy. For instance taxes, environmental regulations, talking with CEOs and others.


----------



## edward37 (Dec 6, 2018)

Maxdeath said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Maxdeath said:
> ...


You think there is just one CEO that respects Trump?


----------



## Maxdeath (Dec 6, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Read again. An s has a meaning.


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 6, 2018)

Maxdeath said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Maxdeath said:
> ...


Come on do you really not understand or are you just being difficult?! When you look at 8 year long trends in areas like unemployement is it really a stretch to say Obama played a part in those numbers and not accept the ridiculous notion that Trump came in and changed it all in the course of a year?! That’s just stupidity and yes if Trump is going to brag about those stats then it’s fair to note that Obama got that train rolling. 

Agree or disagree with the trade war, I don’t see how you can make a case that it’s not Trumps responsibility.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 6, 2018)

Maxdeath said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Actually, it became Trumps economy back in Feb when he got his tax bill passed.  It was further cemented as Trump's economy when he started his trade wars.


----------



## edward37 (Dec 6, 2018)

Trump has to be center of attention   And will never admit to his helping downturns in our economy He came in riding on Obamas back


----------



## Lesh (Dec 6, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> https://seekingalpha.com/article/4226589-steep-stock-market-sell-make-sense
> 
> When the market drops BUY BUY BUY


assuming you have the means to do that and can tie those funds up for the amount of time it takes for the market to come back.

Not everyone is as well off as you


----------



## RealDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Maxdeath said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Maxdeath said:
> ...


Tariffs are stupid, put on by a stupid fool & they hurt Americans.  

China does not steal our technology, US corps give it to them in order to sell into China.


----------



## edward37 (Dec 6, 2018)

Lesh said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > https://seekingalpha.com/article/4226589-steep-stock-market-sell-make-sense
> ...


If he was in the market during OBAMA's 8 years he did very well


----------



## Maxdeath (Dec 6, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I agree he played a part just as any one president plays a part in the new presidents numbers. But you can not deny that the last eight years was an extremely anemic recovery.

I am not making a case for whether he should be or not be held responsible for a trade war. 

All I have stated is that if someone makes a case that it is 44 economy then you can not suddenly hand off the economy just because of a downturn in the stock market. 

Doing so is similar to saying it is your car until the brakes go out and there is an accident then claiming it is someone else's car.


----------



## Erinwltr (Dec 6, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...




Why so many periods?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## dudmuck (Dec 6, 2018)

Maxdeath said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Maxdeath said:
> ...


You know what we need to do


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 7, 2018)

Lesh said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > https://seekingalpha.com/article/4226589-steep-stock-market-sell-make-sense
> ...



think LONG TERM if you can.

The best way to use the stock market to your advantage is the methodically invest weekly, bi weekly, monthly or whatever frequency you get paid.  Set up a payroll deduction so you don't have to think about it.

Pick an amount and religiously invest in an age appropriate portfolio no matter what the market is doing.

Increase that amount every chance you get. Every time you get a raise increase your investment.  Thee are 3 months a year where you get a 3rd paycheck in a month on a biweekly pay schedule. Since most people base their budget on  two biweekly paychecks a month put those 3 extra paychecks into your portfolio.

Get a part time job and put 100% of that money into your retirement account.

Stop buying 5 dollar coffee drinks and put that money into your retirement account
Stop smoking and put that money into your retirement account
Stop buying lunch at work every day, bring a sandwich from home and put the money you save into your retirement account

Everyone can free up some money to save


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 7, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


I've been in the market since I was 18


----------



## edward37 (Dec 7, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


hopefully you have many more coming  but this F'er in the WH now drives me nutz


----------



## Slade3200 (Dec 7, 2018)

Maxdeath said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Maxdeath said:
> ...


I understand your point and you are correct. It is never as simple as one mans economy. If we are looking at something specific then we can look at what factors contributed. Yes Obama had a slow recovery and did several things that I didn’t agree with but the worlds economy was stagnant through that period as well and we did better than most so that should be considered. For Trump to play the scorched earth card during his campaign and talk about Obama’s fake unemployment numbers and then claim credit for the record lows which were a result of a consistent trend that happened over many years is just an insult to our intelligence and it kills me when I hear people try to defend that.


----------

